# Baby Bokhara



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Brown mom and black dad. Have produced a khaki hen as well.
What color do you think he'll be?
Love the white feet, flights, and almost had a perfect bald head. So close!


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

OK. So this baby is by a Black cock split to brown and a brown hen.
So does this mean this baby will be a black boy split to brown?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Looks like could just brown. Best just to wait till it feathers up.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow. That would mean two hens in a row! Mathematically impossible in my loft


----------

